
How Microsoft built a smart farm - rmason
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21707242-unused-tv-spectrum-and-drones-could-help-make-smart-farms-reality-tv-dinners
======
rmason
I worked earlier in my career as an agronomist and struggled since the early
nineties with the idea how smart sensors someday could be affordable yet not
get implemented because of the cost of sending data. To my knowledge no one
has solved this problem and it could be a very large business.

